# Wedge Table Plans needed...



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm looking to find free or really cheap, plans to make a wedge table. I couldn't find squat on my phone. (My pc crashed) Nothing fancy either. Just a top, a shelf, and four legs.
Something like these.....



 



 


And just maybe this kind.....



 

I have some nice thick material that I could do that with.
Yes, I'm sure I could draw them up myself, but I was looking for something I could modify that is already figured out....


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2018)

I'll have to check my books tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2018)

Just build it- simple build

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2018)

Just take a square one and squish down one side.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Mar 20, 2018)

there's plans for this stuff?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2018)

Brink said:


> there's plans for this stuff?



He could try Ted- but I heard they stink....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> He could try Ted- but I heard they stink....



Just spoke to Ted, he said just make this table and shorten up one end. Or just use the measurements supplied, they're probably wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2018)

Brink said:


> Just spoke to Ted, he said just make this table and shorten up one end. Or just use the measurements supplied, they're probably wrong.
> 
> View attachment 143941



The primate is coming out on ya- he wants a WEDGEY not square or rectangle-sheesheeee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2018)

What about a square base with a wedge top? Give a lazy man a job, and he’ll(I’ll) find the easiest way to do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 20, 2018)

I rarely use plans, they never draw them the way I want to build it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2018)

Michele likes the last one pictured. So I'll be making that one. Looks fairly easy....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2018)

Brink said:


> Just spoke to Ted, he said just make this table and shorten up one end. Or just use the measurements supplied, they're probably wrong.
> 
> View attachment 143941



Thanks Jon. 
Who's Ted?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks Jon.
> Who's Ted?


 Ted  Ted is a guy that used to spam a forum that we were all at - Jon- Kevin-Jean- Greg and others before Kevin started WB. We all came here because WWT got sold and turned into just advertising. But Ted had 10,000 plans- for sale- mostly stolen and very few had measurements that worked. He was always trying to slide in with different names. For a while Jean was the ted cop always busting him. It was funny at the time....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 21, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks Jon.
> Who's Ted?



this thief. Well known to spam forums. Will also send out emails looking for plans for "not for profit school"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 21, 2018)

That explains why I burn my crayon and napkin scribbles when I'm done with a project....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2018)

Brink said:


> this thief. Well known to spam forums. Will also send out emails looking for plans for "not for profit school"
> 
> View attachment 144005



I heard Ted goes by the name @Tclem now a days...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2018)

Pie are square should do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Pie are square should do it


You ate all the pies....


----------



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> You ate all the pies....


Fat boy gotta eat something

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

